# Verkaufe: Specialized ENDURO SL Rahmen-Kit aus 2008 in schwarz



## Stilwerk (16. April 2009)

Hallo MTB-Freunde!

Ich verkaufe mein geliebtes SPECIALIZED ENDURO SL 2008 
als Rahmen-Kit! Näheres unter folgendem Link:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-ENDU...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------

